# Monster mud Australia



## Criss (Aug 9, 2007)

G Day to all 

Can anyone tell me what dry wall powder is used to make monster mud . The product name or what it is as i would nt have a clue what the U.S.A call a dry wall . 

Is it something like spack filler or plaster ? 

Thanx 

Regards 

Criss


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

We use joint compound and latex paint to make monster mudat a 5 to 1 ratio.
see this link
http://www.terrorsyndicate.com/tsp_mm.html


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Joint compound is premixed and is sometimes called dry wall mud by those in the construction trade. So thats how you get the monster mud name for it. 
Dry wall is a plaster board that is used in home interiors and the "mud" is used to fill the join or seam between each board. 
Joint compound normally comes in five gallon buckets although you may find it in small amounts also. I would suggest that you mix your "mud" half a bucket at a time just for the ease of clean up. 
Hope this helps,


----------



## Criss (Aug 9, 2007)

Im still up in the air about what this compound is , as we call lots of things by different names over here . But ill go off to the local supplys and look for pre mixed compounds used for inner wall gaps and latex paint . 

Thanx for your kind help .


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Here you go Criss

http://www.austplaster.com.au/compoundsoverview.php

Hope this helps!?


----------

